# Cambs scapers and beyond



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

Been chatting with my mate easerthegeaser, and we have both said on several occasions that its a shame we cant see more tank setups. 

There seems to be alot of east anglia members on here, and at the least it would be great to organise some kind of meet? Any suggestions would be great  

Plus i for one would be more than happy if anyone was out on a lfs browse (be honest we all do the 3/4 shop tour every now and then) if they were out my way would be welcome to pop round for a cuppa and a tank chat. Haha not that i feel i have much to show off in my tank but it would be good to likewise see other peeps set ups and have a chat (my wife might possibly kill me for this idea   )

I love ukaps as a whole and im not trying to create little sub groups based on location but lets be honest im not likely to be driving through newcastle of a weekend.

Just a thought, let me know what you think

dave


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

Great idea 

I have no car though! 



Kris


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

Well if we can get enough people interested and chatting im sure someone will be driving past your way, im happy to pick people up especially as it gives me the chance to see more tanks.


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

Well I live in student accomodation, so the tank here is tiny not even worth seeing. But I'm sure people would be interested in maybe going for a pint or something somewhere or we could set up East Anglia meets?
Or just do LFS stops 

Kris


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

Also hoping if five plus peeps interested in aquascaping turn up at a lfs they might become more interested in catering more to the market. You never know 

Just need some suggestions as to where to go and hopefully some interest from peeps on here


----------



## geaves (16 Apr 2012)

I would have to see if I could get a pass from SWMBO....  but would be interesting...


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Apr 2012)

i'll bring some chops.


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> i'll bring some chops.



i was thinking more of meeting at a lfs but if peeps wanted a bbq im up for it


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Apr 2012)

thats more like it!

I'll bring some beers as well then.


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

haha would put alot of pressure on wherever the bbq was held ... one persons tank/s to scrutinise


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Apr 2012)

we could do a BBQ tour, i'm sure we can sort it, i live down the road from Mark, and George is near by.


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

lol the idea was to draw people in so to speak not invite ourselves round ... saying that if you can sort it


----------



## Alastair (16 Apr 2012)

Oh right fine, penalise us up north why don't you!!!! Pfffft 

Ha ha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Apr 2012)

if we just turn up on mass in a minibus there nothing that can stop us (other than the police).


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

Haha sounds great. Hope I get an invitation! Would be nice to see what other people have and get some advice from more experienced 'scapers!

Kris


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Oh right fine, penalise us up north why don't you!!!! Pfffft
> 
> Ha ha
> 
> ...



Give it few months mate and i want to see the choco set up for 1    

Im in wherever and my door is always open, metaphorically before any gets ideas for a G6


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Oh right fine, penalise us up north why don't you!!!! Pfffft
> 
> Ha ha
> 
> ...



haha penalise !! i was looking through your jungle journal again today   your new tank will def be on the mini bus hit list


----------



## Antipofish (16 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Great idea
> 
> I have no car though!
> 
> ...



You're a student ! Aren't you supposed to hitch ?


----------



## Alastair (16 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defo. Your more than welcome mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (16 Apr 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to laugh at the minibus hit list, a group of ukaps massive raiding fellow forum members homes lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Apr 2012)

Wonder whether peeps will find it so funny when we are knocking at there door


----------



## awtong (17 Apr 2012)

Ok you have my attention with this thread ......

Funny that we managed to miss each other at the same store on Sat by a couple of hours.  Damn the wife and wanting to get her nails done ....


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Apr 2012)

Ha I did not put much thought into this thread when i started it 

Maybe we should clarify what each person is up for?

1. a meet at a east anglia lfs
2. Members who are up for letting other members see their tanks
3. (as suggested) A bbq and drink meet 

Im up for all three, and would even be up for doing the first bbq maybe    depending on what members think?
Be nice to meet some people and not have to apologise for talking about aquascaping


----------



## Antipofish (17 Apr 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Ha I did not put much thought into this thread when i started it
> 
> Maybe we should clarify what each person is up for?
> 
> ...



All sounds good.  Can we scrap the idea of East Anglia and hold it in Sussex ?


----------



## somethingfishy (17 Apr 2012)

haha like i said at the begining im really not trying to be countyist  just realistic about travel. 
However if thats an offer chris i like my burgers well done


----------



## danmil3s (17 Apr 2012)

:text-+1:  i'm huntingdon lfs sounds good to me


----------



## Antipofish (17 Apr 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> haha like i said at the begining im really not trying to be countyist  just realistic about travel.
> However if thats an offer chris i like my burgers well done



Come the summer I would be happy to host a UKAPS get together


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

UKAPS get together BBQ BYOB would be great! Maybe even a plants and livestock "auction/swap" would be good 

Kris


----------

